# Custom Single Shot Turkey Gun



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> She can. She's killed a turkey with it before. Just trying to build the most user friendly turkey slayer for a small framed hunter.


Have Gene load you up some 410.. Guys are getting pretty good patterns at 40 through cheap single shots.. Alot of the reloaders are now shooting 28 gauges too.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kelly is running a youth/women's semi-auto weatherby 20 with a 24" barrel (I believe). I have handed that gun to people from 8 to 88 and they have all killed turkeys with it. We run HW 7s out of it with a Truglo SSX. 

If I was to start from scratch for a turkey build it would be as Gene suggested, an 870 youth model. Add the Knoxx recoil reducing stock, load up some 1 1/8 oz TSS and choke accordingly. Throw a nice sling on it for all day running and gunning and you'd be all set.

I have a single barrel in 12 and it kicks like a mule. Nice and light to carry but no fun when it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm leaning towards an 11-87 compact now ...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I'm leaning towards an 11-87 compact now ...


I hunted one for a day.. I would take SR's advice on that Weatherby.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol. Noted. Just nervous about choke options


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> Lol. Noted. Just nervous about choke options


The Weatherby's take the same choke as a Mossberg, so choke options shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jsbowman said:


> The Weatherby's take the same choke as a Mossberg, so choke options shouldn't be much of an issue.


Win!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I have a single barrel in 12 and it kicks like a mule. Nice and light to carry but no fun when it's time to pull the trigger.


But your a sissy.. I remember that day we went hunting you were carrying Sals itty bitty H&R 12 gauge with 3 inch mags, you killed a bird and were crying about recoil. :evil: Ol Scotty, scared of my girlfriends gun. :lol:


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Firefighter said:


> I'm leaning towards an 11-87 compact now ...


I just traded one in at cabelas in saginaw about a month ago. Great fun. Killed a lot of turkey with it but the kid decided he wanted a 12 because of goose hunting. We shot #6 hevishot and slated the tukeys. In fact I still have the xtra stock in the garage


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if anyone knows if a "sale" on a compact 20, pm me.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> But your a sissy.. I remember that day we went hunting you were carrying Sals itty bitty H&R 12 gauge with 3 inch mags, you killed a bird and were crying about recoil. :evil: Ol Scotty, scared of my girlfriends gun. :lol:



Lol, at least I ain't scared of some little old hen giving me the third degree from three feet away!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Lol, at least I ain't scared of some little old hen giving me the third degree from three feet away!


The footage that would have been 100 yelps in a row.. Twas everything a hunt could be..


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jason,

I think Gabe from MOOD had to do this if I remember correctly for his son. He went to William's and they cut down a barrel to make a more manageable for him. It might have been a ML though. I can't remember, but maybe a ML shotgun would work.

Andrew


----------

